# Interesting Creature



## Kelso (Oct 28, 2009)

Not exactly sure where to put this, but I would think it would be appropriate here. It's more of a very interesting find, something fellow aquarists would find interesting. Check it: Surprising Sea Slug Is Half-plant, Half-Animal | LiveScience


----------



## fishfreak2009 (Aug 5, 2009)

So sweet! I have to show that to my Biology teacher. He's also the botany teacher and is really big into plants.


----------

